# ID horn question



## j4tk1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Okay, so theres a pair of ID CD2 waveguides, but, they are matched modified Radian 450pb drivers. I'm wondering if this is good or should I replace the drivers after.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

The Radian drivers are a quality driver but there is much better available. Radian was the first OEM supplier when I started manufacturing the horns in 1993.


----------

